# Wow, I just scared myself.



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

This morning was really really weird. I woke up with this bad pain in my intestines, so I got up to go to the bathroom like a normal person would. I got REALLY dizzy, to the point where I could hardly walk. By the time I was done going to the bathroom, I thought I was going to throw up, I didn't even know if I was going to make it out of the bathroom without passing out! 

So I got up, washed my hands the best I could, and my face was just as white as a ghost. By this time that pain was still kinda there and I just left the room and headed off to my bedroom. Keep in mind that my bedroom is only 3 feet away from the bathroom. 

As I left, my eyesight was getting really weird. I started crouching down and feeling around for things with my feet, because even when I had my eyes wide open, everything was black and getting blacker. When I hit my bed, everything got bright again and my head got really cold feeling and tingly. The pain stopped after being in bed for about 7 minutes but know it is sort of back... 

Weird. And scary.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

How old are you? You should probably see a doctor. Those can be signs of serious issues. Stroke, bleeding aneurysm, sudden high or low blood pressure...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That is scary. I am under 20.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Where did you feel the pain? In the upper part of your stomach or lower?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

lower.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

AND the pain just started again.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I say it's time to pay a visit to the doctor.

hope you feel better soon.....


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

If its lower left go to Dr you could have appendicitis I had to have mine removed at age 24. I'd get checked out


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Do you have someone who can drive you to the doctor? Doesn't sound like you need to be behind the wheel right now  Hoping you're back on your feet soon.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Agree with everyone else, please get checked out. Could be a variety of things, but nearly blacking out alone is a great reason to head to the doc, not to mention the pain. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is scary...go see a dr...and let usknow what he/she says...updates so we dont worry


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That happened to me once, I stumbled into the bathroom, the world went black for what seemed like a long time. I couldn't even find the door. I was also ashen. I beleive it was a sudden high/low blood pressure, exagerrated by a high fever. I would pay the doctor a visit to be safe.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, head to the doctor, or at the very least, call someone to be with you and monitor your situation! 
Feel better soon.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm fine now. Mom said I was just tired... I don't know what to think. I have had something similar happen in the shower before but I believe that was JUST the shower and me just waking up mixed together. *sigh*


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> That happened to me once, I stumbled into the bathroom, the world went black for what seemed like a long time. I couldn't even find the door. I was also ashen. I beleive it was a sudden high/low blood pressure, exagerrated by a high fever. I would pay the doctor a visit to be safe.


I felt SO terrible... and kind of scared because no one was awake. I went back to sleep and dreamed about puppies though... hey, that's got to be a good sign.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

It was ridiculous feeling when it went dark! I opened the door and it was just getting darker and darker... I had my eyes wide open trying to see but everything was just black! I had to crouch down and feel stuff, but I was really more worried about just getting IN BED because I felt like I was going to either puke or pass out.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

AND I just broke my dental thingy so I have to pay my parents 300.00 or something. No doctor visit.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

are you under any stress? sounds like your blood pressure might have dropped rapidly...take it easy the next few days...lower your salt intake..eat fresh fruits and veggies..and avoid foods with hydrgentated oils ...treat yourself right...coming from a family with too many illnesses I wish I started younger in taking care of myself...I tell my kids the same thing ...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh trust me, there are all sorts of things wrong in my family. I have had gut problems all my life, my grandma and grandpa died of cancer, my mom has been sick, bad allergies, and my other grandma is anemic right now. If I had more control I might see a doctor, but I think I will just take it easy for the next few days and see what happens.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I suppose I am quite stressed at the moment. Can't remember why, but I also have OCD so that does NOT help when I am stressed out by anything.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Something very similar happened to me...when I was 5 months pregnant. Round ligament pain accompanied by blood pressure changes. I did pass out and just barely was caught before I slammed my head into the sidewalk. 

You should see a Dr.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Also, always thought you were older for some reason. ..


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have always felt older! LOL, it is kind of odd.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

take some DEEP breaths!

do you eat yogurt or kefir? the probiotics will be good for your gut problems (I have gut problems too). eat LOTS of dark leafy greens...they're great for you!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Ugh... can't stand yogurt! Haha, I really don't like it but I know it helps so I should try some. I have completely forgotten what it was like to be on the "edge" of puking. I haven't actually puked in about 7 years so... yeah. I'm a little weird.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, I am going to take my Vitamin D and have some orange and apple juice... then I will have some apricots, cranberries, and fresh strawberries from the garden. Oooohhh... and a stick of cheese?? LOL, not so healthy.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what about smoothies? can you do make smoothies with all those yummy fruit in the morning, and add some yogurt?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Apricots and cranberries are dried... so that might be a little gross. I would though if everything was fresh, definitely!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

strawberry smoothie?? you could probably put the dried stuff in if you soaked them

mmmmm....I miss fresh strawberries!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You said it happened when you were headed to the bathroom, with lower gut pain. Sounds like you had a vagal response. You have a nerve called the vagal nerve that runs into your rectum, and sometimes a poop can pinch the nerve making you pass out. Best course of treatment especially if you have issues with constipation is make sure you drink plenty of water and eat plenty of fiber. I have seen tons of people take a digger off the pot because of a vagal response.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree with Erica. Probably a vagal response. Probably just a sudden drop in blood pressure. The abdomen pain may have just been a fluke. Take care and if it happens again, you should definitely go see a doctor. Heart murmurs can cause near fainting as well.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well then... that is something I won't be talking about in the near future!  I just don't think that was it, BUT it may have been.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

with so much going on in your families health...I would look up and buy this book..(check ebay..its cheap)
"Gold Coast Cure" ( dont get the weight loss one) Its writen by a lady and her dr husband after she was struck with MS...and nbow is MS free for several years. it is writen for any inflamotory issue...RA, Crones, Fibro ect... but any person can beneifit from eating this way...its not new..its not special foods we cant find or afford..its regular whole food ...which one to eat to decrease inflamation and which ones to avoid that increase inflamation..when we starting following the simple rules to healthy eating my husband who was taking 3 anti-inflamitories a day stop needing them, my daughter no longer took meds for tendonitis...no more "monthly aches" plus our skin and hair looked and felt better..it is a whole food diet..nothing more...but teaches which foods harm you more than help you...its worth a peek at


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Well then... that is something I won't be talking about in the near future!  I just don't think that was it, BUT it may have been.


Everyone poops!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I used to get something similar, when I showered in the morning, I would sometimes suddenly, desperately need to sit down because I felt like I was going to pass out.
Put it down to low blood sugar, first thing in the morning. So maybe try eat something a little bit before getting in. 
I avoid showering first thing in the morning because of it though.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, that was when I had just woken up and I shouldn't have gotten in the shower I suppose. I felt like I was going to puke and pass out... so yeah, needless to say, I hopped out.


----------

